# lala & lala18



## Zermalmer (11. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

die Tage ist es mir aufgefallen und ich hab eben nochmal geschaut...

Die Smiley Liste funktioniert nicht ganz richtig....zumindest, wenn ich sie aus dem spereaten Fenster aufrufe.

Ich bekomme bei den "lala" smilies immer nur "lala" als Ergebnis...wenn ich es über das seperates Fenster in den Beitrag einfüge, obwohl eines das lala ist und das andere das lala18

Wenn ich das lala18 anclicke fügt das Board also nur das lala ein.


----------



## Joachim (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: lala & lala18*

Moin,

also entweder liegts an mir - aber ich kann auch nur:

- lala  
- lala1 
- lala2 2

in unseren Smilies entdecken. Wo hast du lala18 denn entdeckt?  Aber bevor ich hier völlig lala werde... kanns bei dir an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben?


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: lala & lala18*



Joachim schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also entweder liegts an mir - aber ich kann auch nur:
> 
> ...


 Hallo Joachim,
kann auch an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben 
Hab mich da wohl von den Grafikinfos verwirren lassen, denn da ist bei lala1 der Text "lala" hinterlegt und bei lala ist "LaLaLa18" hinterlegt


----------

